# Toyota Tacoma transmission problem



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

What did you expect? COVID got your truck


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Nah, just fighting entropy. I guess after 12 years it is to be expected that the days of just "change the oil and drive it" are up.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Those rusted couplings will go next.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I think they are too thick to fail... but they are a mess and will be hard to disassemble. I have already sprayed them in advance. If they look too bad when I get 'em apart I'll order those, too. Rust never sleeps. Just like Covid.



ukrkoz said:


> Those rusted couplings will go next.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... One of the many reasons I bought a 23 year old, low mileage truck from southern Cali,.....

A 6 month newer twin sister to the 24 year old truck I just parked with well over 300,000 miles on it,.....


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yup, good move getting one from the southwest. The east coast is a tough environment. It's a shame with my truck. It has right about 100,000 miles and is mechanically perfect. No rattles, smooth and solid. But the frame and underpinnings like these hard lines take a beating from the salt. Luckily the body is entirely rust free... but I wish they'd use better materials on the stuff that rusts.




Bondo said:


> Ayuh,...... One of the many reasons I bought a 23 year old, low mileage truck from southern Cali,.....
> 
> A 6 month newer twin sister to the 24 year old truck I just parked with well over 300,000 miles on it,.....


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Take a look at the brake and fuel lines, too.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I know. I am afraid to look. If those are also bad it might be time to trade her in.



Old Thomas said:


> Take a look at the brake and fuel lines, too.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I replaced the rusted through hard lines on my truck transmission and gave it a good flush and refill yesterday. What a PITA and took me 6 hours, but I got ‘er done. Tight spaces… broken rusty bolts… working from the floor… oof. Spilled tranny fluid everywhere. Just cleaned up the tools and put everything away this morning. Luckily the rest of the cooler and brake hard lines look OK. Nothing like these did. Maybe I am not doing as good a job rinsing this particular spot after getting salted up in winter. Don't know why this particular forum flips my pics upside down like this. 

After:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out if the flipping of the picture has to do with using a phone. 
I'm using my computer.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The picture came from a phone of course, but then saved to a desktop PC in the desired orientation from which I uploaded it to the forum. Other forums, like my Tacoma forum, don't flip the pictures.



ron45 said:


> I'm trying to figure out if the flipping of the picture has to do with using a phone.
> I'm using my computer.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

See post #42 here. Same picture, posted from the same image from the same PC, but displayed in proper orientation.

https://www.tacomaworld.com/threads/2009-v6-auto-first-real-problem-trans.674920/page-3


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

raylo32 said:


> See post #42 here. Same picture, posted from the same image from the same PC, but displayed in proper orientation.
> 
> https://www.tacomaworld.com/threads/2009-v6-auto-first-real-problem-trans.674920/page-3


I like the gator for your avatar.

I right clicked on the picture and opened it in another window and it was the right way. Then copied image address and posted it here.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks good. Clean work and well done.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks. It was worth all the work to do it right. But I still need to drop the pan and change the trans filter as part of the 100k miles maintenance. Not critical but needs to be done.

If you look closely at the pan bolts you'll see that some of them have rusted away the corners. The ones near the corroded lines were the bad ones. The ones on the driver's side were in much better condition.

I tried the worst one and the socket just spun. Most are OK... just barely OK... but 4 or 5 are in the same bad shape as the one I tried. Being that I didn't have replacement bolts and the time to extract the bad ones I just tabled that for now. New bolts are coming from Toyota, 70 cents apiece. I am hoping that those reverse spiral extractor sockets will work on these and I don't have to drill and use an easy out. These quick sockets should work, the bolts are only torqued to about 15 lb-ft. I have a 10mm which is the nominal bolt size... and 3/8" which is just a tad smaller. One of those should work... I hope.



Windows on Wash said:


> Looks good. Clean work and well done.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Impact driver and some nut removal sockets...they'll come out. Be sure to not back them all the way out as they are harder to get out of the socket at that point. Back them out most of the way and then wiggle the socket off.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... I actually have this stuff, including the "universal" socket with the spring loaded pins. I forgot I had it... but I am not sure that will fit in the space with the rolled pan lip. Good tip on using the extractor sockets to not fully unscrew them. But the impact tool is fast so some might come out. I'll bring a pair of vise grips and a pair of channel locks under with me in case that happens.



Windows on Wash said:


> Impact driver and some nut removal sockets...they'll come out. Be sure to not back them all the way out as they are harder to get out of the socket at that point. Back them out most of the way and then wiggle the socket off.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/EWLxzuDMuhk


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep. You'll know when they break loose real quick. But a pair of channel locks can usually break them free from the socket. Just reverse the impact driver with the pliers on the thread. They'll spin free.


----------

